# Writing a CV



## Smugleaf (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi I'm currently a tertiary student and as part of my degree I need to get work experience. So that means I have to look for a firm to employ me for a short period of time.

I'm planning to write a CV but I don't feel like I have any skills whatsoever. I've never been employed before, I have no hobbies other than sitting in front of the computer, and I have never done any extra curricular activities as in I've never joined any clubs or teams or fulfilled any kind of leadership role or possess any quality that will be useful as an employee.

Someone please help me, I'm stuck. Am I kind of useless?


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Smugleaf said:


> Hi I'm currently a tertiary student and as part of my degree I need to get work experience. So that means I have to look for a firm to employ me for a short period of time.
> 
> I'm planning to write a CV but I don't feel like I have any skills whatsoever. I've never been employed before, I have no hobbies other than sitting in front of the computer, and I have never done any extra curricular activities as in I've never joined any clubs or teams or fulfilled any kind of leadership role or possess any quality that will be useful as an employee.
> 
> Someone please help me, I'm stuck. Am I kind of useless?


Hey, is there anything that you enjoy doing? Favorite subjects at school?
Not only "serious" jobs exists.

No, you are not useless. I don't think anyone was meant to be useless. What makes you think about that?


----------



## Smugleaf (Jul 8, 2012)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> Hey, is there anything that you enjoy doing? Favorite subjects at school?
> Not only "serious" jobs exists.
> 
> No, you are not useless. I don't think anyone was meant to be useless. What makes you think about that?


I enjoy procrastinating on the computer. My favorite subjects were the science subjects.

I'm just wondering since a lot of people probably have extra curricular activities, actual hobbies, confidence and leadership skills, and past work experience. I have none of these so not many firms will be interested in employing me.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Smugleaf said:


> I enjoy procrastinating on the computer. My favorite subjects were the science subjects.
> 
> I'm just wondering since a lot of people probably have extra curricular activities, actual hobbies, confidence and leadership skills, and past work experience. I have none of these so not many firms will be interested in employing me.


Well, you probably know that spending all day on the computer won't bring you anywhere.

What did you like about sciences?
Mounting devices? Diseases?


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

My CV's always gone down well (thankfully), and it only includes a small bit at the bottom about me - saying that I love football, live music and cooking. I go to maybe 2 gigs a year - it's not "a hobby". I watch footie on the tele, but I am a football fan - in fact it was mentioned at my last job during the interview, so it gave me a talking point. 

You really don't have to be an Olympic champion or former President of the Student Union. 

Focus on your skill set - if you're technical, list the various versions of Windows, Office, Visual Studio, blah you've experience with. Highlight your interest in the web - your use of forums and social media(?). 

CV's are all about how you frame it. Anyone, from any background, can phrase things on a CV with a 'positive spin'. Note, I'm not saying lie - but I am saying "be creative".


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

Did you complete any groupwork assignments during your course? Employers love that kind of stuff.


----------



## Smugleaf (Jul 8, 2012)

I enjoyed Chemistry but in my final year I didn't have a good teacher and he really put me off. I also liked Math and Economics.

I did do group work last semester but everyone had to so I don't have any advantage there.



shammie said:


> My CV's always gone down well (thankfully), and it only includes a small bit at the bottom about me - saying that I love football, live music and cooking. I go to maybe 2 gigs a year - it's not "a hobby". I watch footie on the tele, but I am a football fan - in fact it was mentioned at my last job during the interview, so it gave me a talking point.
> 
> You really don't have to be an Olympic champion or former President of the Student Union.
> 
> ...


Wow at least you have a good standing. I don't play sports or listen to a lot of music. I also don't cook and the last time I went to a party was like 6 years ago (it was a friend's birthday). The average time I spend watching TV is like one hour per month.
I have experimented with different operating systems and I have programmed before but I have only a basic knowledge of programming. The main things I use the web for is watching videos and playing games.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Could you start a website or something if you're good with computers? That goes down well often.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

lucyinthesky said:


> Could you start a website or something if you're good with computers? That goes down well often.


I agree with her.
You could develop apps for Android/iOS/WP if you're a codie.
Or make an indie game, release it on Steam.
Otherwise, there's Craigslist to use for job hunting.


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> I agree with her.
> You could develop apps for Android/iOS/WP if you're a codie.
> Or make an indie game, release it on Steam.
> Otherwise, there's Craigslist to use for job hunting.


are you sure  basic knowledge of programming would be enough to release a game or develop apps? ...

I'm just like you Smugleaf, except even more useless - I never enjoyed any subjects in school and don't even know how to programm on a basic level. I have some hobbies but they're better left unmentioned lol.


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

DesperateOne said:


> are you sure  basic knowledge of programming would be enough to release a game or develop apps? ...


From what I've read on open source dev blogs over the years it's quite a business to create even a simple game, never mind something more expansive. Perhaps apps are an option, but again, the usefulness of the app depends on your programming versatility.


----------



## Smugleaf (Jul 8, 2012)

Nocturne Lurker said:


> I agree with her.
> You could develop apps for Android/iOS/WP if you're a codie.
> Or make an indie game, release it on Steam.
> Otherwise, there's Craigslist to use for job hunting.


Can't; that's too advanced. What else can I put in my CV?


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

How about some volunteer work? It's never a bad thing to have an employee that goes out of his way for others.


----------

